# Mario's over the tank river.



## Ashraf (Oct 7, 2014)

cool


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Interesting beginning. You might want to build in an overflow near where the water 
enters the box. Never know when plants may block it somewhere. I presume it to be filled by a mechanical pump. That pump won't know it's blocked. Come home to a floor full
of water.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Raymond S. said:


> Interesting beginning. You might want to build in an overflow near where the water
> enters the box. Never know when plants may block it somewhere. I presume it to be filled by a mechanical pump. That pump won't know it's blocked. Come home to a floor full
> of water.


Good idea. I guess I will make an opening like the one I did but in the other end. And just a little higher so the primary is the one at the opposite end.

River will be alimented through the output of the Eheim 2215. I will have a better idea of the flow when I try it out.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Seems a little shallow, think about how much water level changes in a track with an overflow... My vote would've been for 2.5 inch sides... Gives you more root space for plants, as well as more space between the top of the trough and the water level... As was already mentioned a flooded for would suck


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

theatermusic87 said:


> Seems a little shallow, think about how much water level changes in a track with an overflow... My vote would've been for 2.5 inch sides... Gives you more root space for plants, as well as more space between the top of the trough and the water level... As was already mentioned a flooded for would suck


Noted, that would be mod no 2. Considering I probably have an average of 2 inches of substrate in the tank, it's prbably reasonable to have that in the river. I will make it higher and probably angle it toward the outside


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Small update.
Made it higher, it's now at 2.75 inches high. That should do.
Added an overflow upstream in case river blocks. 

Maybe first trial tomorrow. I hope.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

There has been some modifications. I did not like the outflows. They take too much real estate over the tank. It would have been perfect if the river had been sitting further back but I wanted it right on top. I installed two bulkheads instead. I lined the inside of the bulkheads with some textile to kill the sound and eliminate splashes.

I did a leak test overnight. All seem ok. I added some raiser blocks to give place for the filter intake. 
Now I need more plants. May have to go shopping soon.

One of the bulkhead.









These empty pill containers fit perfectly in the bulkhead. Just need to cut to length to get some water level in the river bed.
This is the leak test.









Checking how things go from the filter output.









Bulkhead fitted with a piece of geotextile to smooth the flow. And allow snails to climb in .









Some lava rock in the river bed. Will adjust the amount as plants are placed in.









And finally some plants stolen from other tanks. I need more plants.


----------



## xmpjx (May 31, 2015)

Nice! I like the idea, looks good.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

xmpjx said:


> Nice! I like the idea, looks good.


Tanks xmpjx. I think it will be nice when there is more plants and more growth. Can't wait [emoji1]


----------



## Squeaks5635 (May 2, 2015)

I really like the idea as well. roud:


----------



## xmpjx (May 31, 2015)

I'm excited to see how it turns out and what you add, subbed so I won't miss it haha I may steal the idea 

What do you have planted in there so far? (I'm not so good at identifying plants haha)


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Plants are on top od my head for now:
-Polka Dots
-Fittonia
-Wandering Jew
-Pothos
-Croton
- Alternanthera reineckii
-Hyemenocallis lirisome
-Glossos


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

This is the same as a aquaponics set up. Not sure if you've heard of that or not. If you haven't you should look into them, perhaps you can find some of their ideas useful and decide to incorporate them into your project (substrate and designs of planter box).

I've been wanting to do a aquaponic set up on my tank for some time now to grow vegetables, but haven't made the effort yet.

From the title I thought it was going to be a over-tank sloped (to get the downstream river current effect), skinny 4ft long tank with hillstream fish 
Great project nonetheless Mario


----------



## Hetzer (Sep 23, 2012)

That's really neat Mario, I bet it adds a nice musical note of running water to the room as well. Love it!


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

WaterLife said:


> This is the same as a aquaponics set up. Not sure if you've heard of that or not. If you haven't you should look into them, perhaps you can find some of their ideas useful and decide to incorporate them into your project (substrate and designs of planter box).
> 
> I've been wanting to do a aquaponic set up on my tank for some time now to grow vegetables, but haven't made the effort yet.
> 
> ...


I heard of the term aquaponic recently. But I was mostly inspired by people that use similar set up here. Some use planters some use plastic tool boxes. I decided to customize mine.

The title is misleading a bit but it draws curiosity [emoji1]. It's work in progress. I can/will eventually make it bigger. It's a journey. interestingly enough I have hillstream loaches in the tank lol.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Hetzer said:


> That's really neat Mario, I bet it adds a nice musical note of running water to the room as well. Love it!


Thank you hetzer. It can but I kind of turned the volume down for now. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Added new plants.
-Spider Plant
-Cala lily. No clue how this will do. They are in bulbs form.
-African Violet. I saw someone with this once. I will give it a try.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Today I added two more plants:
-Rumex sangioneus.
-Equisetum scirpoides.

That brings the number to 13. Sounds like a lucky number to me. I will keep that there for now and see how things evolve.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice!

I always had the same type of concept but with a deeper plexi/acrylic box, mounted high on the wall next to the tank, with fish, rocks and some sort of wet/dry rhizome plants! Maybe some LED lights along it...

But Ive never done it... LOL

Awesome to see something so close and functioning! Inspiring!


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

whitepapagold said:


> Nice!
> 
> I always had the same type of concept but with a deeper plexi/acrylic box, mounted high on the wall next to the tank, with fish, rocks and some sort of wet/dry rhizome plants! Maybe some LED lights along it...
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Grrr. I was just thinking I need to see pictures of your setup as I was reading the first paragraph. Then I saw your second paragraph. Really...? What are you waiting for. 

I hope it inspires you.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I was thinking about the same thing actually, an acrylic tank above my tank set up like refugium, stocked with micro fauna, and cherry shrimp with a screen to keep then there from going to far, and lots of plants growing out if the top... But that has to wait until I get a house


----------



## Beast from the east (Oct 16, 2014)

woah cool! I've tried to do this on a smaller scale but my plants didn't do well in water, so i had to take them out. i used mint and some sort of plant that's pretty similar to peace lily.. "shrug*


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Update on the Cala Lilly I threw in Jul 9th. 3 days later it's showing quite a bit of young roots.









It seems that the deeper in the water, the more roots there are at this time.


----------



## Hetzer (Sep 23, 2012)

i was gonna say that my bet was the lily should do very well, and viola! it is


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Hetzer said:


> i was gonna say that my bet was the lily should do very well, and viola! it is


I was curious to try it because quite a few time I read about people asking if anyone has ever tried cala lillies in such an environment. It's only rooting for now, but roots almost get longer by the hour lol.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

After exactly one week, Calla Lilies roots' are going strong. This is so far the fastest growing plants in there. The pattern is similar in the other tanks.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

haha great idea, very creative. Try to take some more pics from further away so we can get a good shot of the tank + the river above!


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Mikeygmzmg said:


> haha great idea, very creative. Try to take some more pics from further away so we can get a good shot of the tank + the river above!


Thank you.
I tried to take a few last night, I gave up frustrated. Can't balance the lightning between the tank and the plants and the black river box. I will try again.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

When I do my shots... I do the box usually with the tank light off, the tank with the box light off... and if I try to do a whole tank shot, I do it with the room lights off, minimal ambient light, and I dim the tank way down...

It usually takes a couple shots before rhe auto foxus and contrast are right, but it works pretty decently


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Quick update.
--One of the Cala Lilly is over 14 inches high!! That's is growing too fast to my liking. One leaf has holes in it. Definitely not mechanical not snail problem lol.
--Spider plant is not doing well at all. Not sure it likes being submerged that much.
--The Fittonia not doing so well either. Roots are dying. Leave were all hanging down. divided it as much as I could, cut off all the roots and put it back in. Leave raised up a bit.
--I am surprised about the American Violet. Did not loose a single flower. Some new growth appearing.
--Crotton doing fine. Looks like it's growing an offspring at the base.
--Rumex sanguineus showing some new growth at base.
--Equisetum scirpoides getting taller and has new off shoots at base.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Another update. Will post picture this w-end.
-Spider plant is dead, gone. Seem like it did not like feet wet.
-Growth of Cala Lilly slowed. There are actually 3 scenarios in the different tanks. In my 29 gal, the longest growth died suddenly. In the 15 gal, growth is accelerating. Seem like two flowers will open soon.
-Added a very small Arrowhead (Sagittaria latifolia) from the backyard pond. Three original leave died, but 2 small leave are now growing.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Some update on the Cala Lillies for both 75 and 15 gal tanks. I will post about other plants tomorrow...

A somewhat dark overview of the 75 gal tank









The 24 inches long Cala lilly. This has to stop.









This on has a more decent growth rate.









These 2 picture are from my 15 gal. I have to raise the light. It's kind of ridiculous now.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

*Black Calla Lily.*

It seem like one of tha Calla Lily will be black flowers. This one grows much slower. I prefer that.
One section of the creek seem to have lots of aphids. That's what I seem to see under the leave of the Rumex. It's also covered with lots of small white things. No idea what it is, it's not moving.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Mariostg said:


> interestingly enough I have hillstream loaches in the tank lol.



HOORAY!!!!!




also this is a really awesome build. i love how well it seems to have come along! i'd love to see a few photos of your violet and here how its doing


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

Thats a really cool idea. Id love to do something like this if my cat wouldnt completely demolish any plants i have out in the open.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

*African Violet new growth*



Aquatic Delight said:


> HOORAY!!!!!
> 
> also this is a really awesome build. i love how well it seems to have come along! i'd love to see a few photos of your violet and here how its doing


There you go, this is about one week old but shows a young leaf. Did not loose a single flower.









Bump:


jasa73 said:


> Thats a really cool idea. Id love to do something like this if my cat wouldnt completely demolish any plants i have out in the open.


Thank you Jasa73. Yes I could see that being a problem/challenge. My two dogs really don't care LOL. But if they could they would probably drink in it.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Time for an update.
--Equisetum scirpoides:degrading. not picture worth.
--Black Calla Lily opened. So nice. But stem too long, have hard time to stay up.








--Croton is starting to claim more real estate. It's slowly growing. There is a pothos that's sneaking behind. At first I thought it was the croton dividing... Sneaky.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

I see you are using expanded clay like Aqua Aurora. And, how is the Maranthera doing? I love that plant!


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

HDBenson said:


> I see you are using expanded clay like Aqua Aurora. And, how is the Maranthera doing? I love that plant!


I bought some of that clay to try it out. Not sure if it's the same stuff. Mine floats, that's kind of odd.

About the Maranthera, you tell me. Googling it doesn't give me any of the plant I currently have LOL. Or I am really bad at plant names but that would not surprise me.

Oh the the river now has it's own dedicated pump instead of the canister outflow. So now I can clean my canister as there is pretty much no flow whatsover,


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

HDBenson said:


> I see you are using expanded clay like Aqua Aurora. And, how is the Maranthera doing? I love that plant!


Oh Maranta (prayer plant)... just saw the name on your Riparium plants list! Woo-hoo! thread.

The one I had in the planter had no roots, it was a cut-off from my 15 gal tank. so it died. I don't know how to multiply those. But anyway, the one in my 15 gal which is in a shower caddy does fine. It had flowers at one point.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

--African violet is gone. It was just falling apart.
--Moved the Rumex sangioneus, it's having issues.
--Equisetum scirpoides disappearing slowly.
--Added aluminum plants
--Calla Lilies black doing pretty well so far.
--Had to cut the white Calla lily, it was too tall and falling on it's own weight. Seem to grow back.
--Prayer plants gone too. Tried it in 2 tanks, no success. The variety I had wasn't the good one. I hear AquaAurora had same problem. But she told me which one to get. I am on the hunt.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy hunting! Your tank looks lush, now the planter has to catch up


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Daisy Mae said:


> Happy hunting! Your tank looks lush, now the planter has to catch up


Made a big trim few days ago without really looking WTH I was doing. Ended up with a big hole in the middle. But the Hygrophila augustifolia were really invading. Plus I realised I removed most of the Rotala rotundifolia. 

Yeah, the planter is rather denuded. It should get there... I hope .


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

HDBenson said:


> I see you are using expanded clay like Aqua Aurora. And, how is the Maranthera doing? I love that plant!





Mariostg said:


> I bought some of that clay to try it out. Not sure if it's the same stuff. Mine floats, that's kind of odd.


I got PlantIt! expanding clay media from amqazon, but youcan also buy hydrton theres nothing really so expanded clay media,c an't go wrong.

I soak mine in hot tap water for a bit to get it to sink and get off dust before use, not had issues with floating, if one of the clay balls gets out of the baskets it sinks to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> I got PlantIt! expanding clay media from amqazon, but youcan also buy hydrton theres nothing really so expanded clay media,c an't go wrong.
> 
> I soak mine in hot tap water for a bit to get it to sink and get off dust before use, not had issues with floating, if one of the clay balls gets out of the baskets it sinks to the bottom of the tank.


I got Liaflor clay pellets. A 50 liters bag from local store. Should last a lifetime LOL. I saw some pellets going AWOL and finally sunk.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Over the w-end I dismantled the river  . It's annoying because the tank is against a window and plants grow toward it. Also I always found the river too small.

So I am in the process of setting up small planters watered through a wick as per my 20 Gal Alternative Aquarium. It will be set up in such a way that I will be able to flip the planters around once in a while. There will be up to five planters.

One day I will have a real river


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

It's too bad this wasn't working for you. Hope the wick watering system works better!


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

*6 planters wick watered.*

Plants are starting to grow again. Many plants have been changed. This new setup is so far quite interesting. There is a total of 6 planters. Each has a wick that brings water from the tank to the bottom of the container. Planters can be moved around and most importantly rotated to adjust the growth since the tank is by a large window. Soil is just mix of top soil, clay, pond soil. 

3 planters on the left: The bushy one on the right is thyme. The center planter has emersed aquatic plants.









Althernanthera reinekii, Ludwigia repens and a still very small Glossostigma elatinoide









3 planters on the right. The first planter has emersed aquatic plants.









Bacopa caroliniana, a very small Hygrophila augustifolia on top near center of the picture, and Rotala rotundifolia


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Cool, it doubles as an emersed grow-op. Any issues at all keeping the humidity up for these guys? Do you cover the tubs or are they happy with no cover?


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

@Daisy_Mae,
Initially I covered the containers until "terrestrial" leave grew. And that was for a week long I suppose. The soil stays very wet.

Also, looking closely inside the planters, I can see moss growing. That should be very interesting if that turns out to grow well.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Ahh, that's not bad at all, only one week covered. Enjoy!


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Ahh and of course, I always have the alternative to put the lid back on. Well, for as long as the plants are small enough


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

I love this idea so much! I want to try it but maybe with a canister of its own. I'm not handy enough to do it the way you have. 


Hopefully I can find some kinda of plastic tub to use.


What made you get rid of it?


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

frenchie1001 said:


> I love this idea so much! I want to try it but maybe with a canister of its own. I'm not handy enough to do it the way you have.
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can find some kinda of plastic tub to use.
> ...


You love the idea of the river or the planters? [emoji1] 
Anyway I got rid of it because its to narrow. About 5 inches it was I think. It shoud be at least 12 inches so you can have a nice little stream and a small bank on one side for the plants. Eventually I will make one. I have a draft in my head lol.

Not sure what you mean by "with a canister of its own".

Sent from my SGH-M919V using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Mariostg said:


> You love the idea of the river or the planters? [emoji1]
> Anyway I got rid of it because its to narrow. About 5 inches it was I think. It shoud be at least 12 inches so you can have a nice little stream and a small bank on one side for the plants. Eventually I will make one. I have a draft in my head lol.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "with a canister of its own".
> ...


the river, well the planters too. I've fallen in love with this style of thing lately. that sounds amazing! 

oh, i wasnt very specific. i was thinking of trying to find a trough or something larger and having it self container with a canister for flow.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

frenchie1001 said:


> i was thinking of trying to find a trough or something larger and having it self container with a canister for flow.


Have you looked at My Planter Above Tank thread on my signature? Look at around post #19. That's fairly simple, I feed my canister output right into it.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

*Moss setting up footing in planters*

Moss growing in the planters.


----------

